# Reverse lights & top stop light



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Might have a bad relay.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

a wiring diagram would probably help you out, there might be a break in the wire from the relay to the switch, check for power from the relay to the switch wire, also a break from the fuse panel to the third light before the hatch


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

*Reverse lights & upper stop light*

Thanks both of you. I will look into this.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

my moneys on a bad ground


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

I thank you for your in put, it worked. The only problem was, I was wondering where to start to look for a bad ground. After checking all the wires into the fuse box under the steering I found no broken wires. Oh man, now what? I then checked the boot which goes into the hatch on both sides and sure enough one broken pruple wire and one broken black wire. Spliced them together and now everything works fine.


----------

